# Any tips on getting a good profit with breeding feeders?



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

I currently successfully breed these for my own leopard geckos:
Dubia roaches 
Meal worms

I will also be starting to breed these in the next few days:
Locusts ( trying again after a previous failed attempt)
Wax worms

I know I can sell them online on sites like ebay and the local pet shop but can anyone give me any tips on where else to sell them and how to actually get a good profit from breeding them all. Such as how many I should sell in a tub and at what price? things along the lines of that... Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Unless you've got large amounts of space, it's not the easiest thing to to. Dubias used to be good money, but a huge number of keepers breed them and have surplus to sell, so prices have dropped dramatically.

Mealworms, again, are easy to breed, but prices aren't great for the quantity (last time I checked, a kilo of them was £15), and you'd need very large cultures to get that sort of yield regularly.

Locusts you can try to breed, although they require a more expensive setup with fresh greens and lighting, which increases your overhead costs.

Waxworms are reasonable to try and breed, but take a good while to grow and don't usually get as large as shop-bought waxies for some reason.

Best advice I can give is to breed them for your own needs first and foremost, and sell any excess to subsidize culture costs.

Best,
Paul


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply mate, ill just breed as many as i need for now then, although i have plenty of the roaches so might put them on ebay and see how it goes.
thanks again


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul112 said:


> Unless you've got large amounts of space, it's not the easiest thing to to. Dubias used to be good money, but a huge number of keepers breed them and have surplus to sell, so prices have dropped dramatically.
> 
> Mealworms, again, are easy to breed, but prices aren't great for the quantity (last time I checked, a kilo of them was £15), and you'd need very large cultures to get that sort of yield regularly.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all Paul said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I hate to think of the sheer size of space that professional live food companies need for there colonies! I've tried to breed several types of feeders before and just to make a sustainable colony for yourself is hard enough without trying to make profit as well...


----------

